# down regging



## shani (Dec 22, 2005)

i keep reading about down regging - bit don't know what it is!  i am just in my first cycle of IVF should i know about it?


----------



## nismat (Mar 7, 2005)

Hi Shani, 
Down-regging is short for down-regulating, and is where, daily, you sniff a drug like Synarel, or inject with a drug like Buserelin. The process is to shut down your natural hormone production, and effectively put you into a mini menopause. This is so that when you then start the stimming (stimulating) drugs like Puregon/Menopur/Gonal-F, your body is suppressed and can't ovulate naturally, losing all the eggs that you are producing. 
If you are on a long protocol, you start the down-regging drugs on day 21 of your cycle prior to the IVF and then start the stimming drugs after abou 12-14 days. If on a short protocol, you start the down-regging and stimming drugs at the same time at the start of your cycle, after a base-line scan. 

Hope that helps,
Tamsin


----------



## shani (Dec 22, 2005)

thanks - that must be when i had my menapur then - no one said it was called that!  - you learn something all the time don't you!


----------

